# Kickboxing Arts



## bubbu9999 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello everyone! I have been training in many forms of Kickboxing since I was 7 years old and am loving it to this day.

The styles I know and have mastered are Muay Thai, Sanda, and Western Kickboxing. 

I'm Wondering if anyone else shares my Love for Kickboxing based arts and I'm looking to try and study another kickboxing based style as well Does anyone here know of another one? I have alot of spare time outside of Teaching Kickboxing at my gym and would like to put it to good use.

Thank you and I hope to hear from anyone who decides to answer ^_^


----------



## JYangS14 (Jul 14, 2009)

Pradal Serey, the Cambodian version.


----------



## lklawson (Jul 14, 2009)

La Savate.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Jimi (Jul 14, 2009)

Bama Lethwei, Burmese Kickboxing. One of my favorites.

Although I believe that old Muay Boran, & Bama Lethwei are close cousin to other nearby nations Kickboxing Arts from Cambodia, Laos & even Vietnam. These nations will bicker about who originated Eastern Kickboxing. 

What matters is that they all have their own flavor and people can uphold the art they prefer. 

I also believe that from old Siam (Thailand) & old Burma (Mynmar) these arts hand techniques have changed because of British Colonization and other modern nations influences on sport fighting, so that more Western Boxing hand techniques have grown into these arts in modern times. Muay Boran & Bama Lethwei did not jab,cross & hook the same as these arts are taught today.

On a side note, the myth, legend (From the movie Kickboxer) about the wrapping of hands dipped in resin and broken glass has some base in fact, but some debate the specifics. Some say the Saimese did not have glass so it could not be an ancient tradition. My Bando/Bama Lethwei Instructor (Saya) said that the fists were not dipped in broken glass but in crushed sea shells. I also heard that a large and strong sea shell (?oyster or clam?) was used as groin protection (Like a cup) and that experienced fighters of Burma, Siam etc who followed such a tradition had calloused upper inner thighs from the shells rough edges. 

Again, all second hand word of mouth from differing arts and traditions, but it is evident that old Eastern Kickboxing (Siam, Burma,Laos,Cambodia etc) had a brutal hand wrapping tradition for cerimonial fights.

I for one respect all of these nations Kickboxing Arts, sadly some are by heritage at odds with one another due to their longstanding border disputes. Needless to say these arts have proven their steele by surviving or being resurected in modern sports aspects of Kickboxing. 

RESPECT


----------



## ap Oweyn (Jul 18, 2009)

Yaw Yan (Philippines)


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Aug 11, 2011)

Boran that would be good or go for straight up boxing to enhance your base some more.


----------



## ChrisT (Jul 23, 2012)

Japanese kickboxing is great, too!


----------

